# Bonito del Norte (jeu de mots)



## gonlezza

Hola a todos,
Vaya un día marítimo...

La cuestión que voy a plantear, creo que es si no imposible, bastante improbable de resolver...
Tengo que intentar traducir la expresión de "bonito del norte" (como la marca), con el doble sentido que tiene en español: de "eh, tú, bonito.
Una camarera le dice a un chico en la barra: "Hola, _bonito del norte_. ¿Te pongo una copita?. Claro, el tío es guapo y seguro que tan bueno como el atún o su primo el bonito.

El tal piropo, me temo que no se entendería en francés, dado que no sé si se conoce la marca allí. Pero aunque así fuera, *no habría tal juego de palabras*... 
Es inútil que ponga mi intento, pues es literal y lo busco es "esa broma entendida"...

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## chlapec

Aunque "bonito del Norte" se dice "Thon blanc", también existe Bonite (no sé si es la misma especie). Quizás funcionara (no creo, mais juste pour plaisanter) "_beau_nite du Nord"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Gonlezza:

No, no hay tal juego de palabras en francés, pues la bonite no tiene juego posible.

La expresión francesa para saludar coloquialmente de un "¡hola, guapo / bonito!", sería : "salut, beauté !".

Como ves, se aleja bastante. Habría que buscar otro juego de palabras. ¿Era importante en tu texto la alusión al pez, o no? ¿O solo es para hacer alguna gracia?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Alors thon beau, j'te sers un verre ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Aunque "bonito del Norte" se dice "thon blanc"


 
Aquí confirman la traducción de "thon blanc". También existe el cimarrón = "thon rouge":
http://cache.search.yahoo-ht2.akadns.net/search/cache?ei=UTF-8&p=bonito+del+Norte+thon&fr=b1ie7&u=www.spain.info/TourSpain/Gastronomia/Productos%2520y%2520Recetas/Productos/T/0/Bonito%2520del%2520norte%2520y%2520cimarron%3FLanguage%3DFR&w=bonito+bonitos+del+norte+thon&d=Q8KPbC72Q9mz&icp=1&.intl=us


----------



## gonlezza

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Gonlezza:
> 
> No, no hay tal juego de palabras en francés, pues la bonite no tiene juego posible.
> 
> La expresión francesa para saludar coloquialmente de un "¡hola, guapo / bonito!", sería : "salut, beauté !".
> 
> Como ves, se aleja bastante. Habría que buscar otro juego de palabras. ¿Era importante en tu texto la alusión al pez, o no? ¿O solo es para hacer alguna gracia?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Hola,
Me lo temía. Sí, en realidad es "una gracia" del autor... y, sí que le importa esa alusión marina, pues el protagonista está en el fondo alternando con peces, moluscos, etc... 
Y al ver la propuesta de Chaplec... me preguntaba si un francés entendería "cierta gracia" cambiando así la palabra... (aunque desistamos de lo del norte...) o sencillamente pensaría que la palabra está mal escrita. Sabéis que a veces los españoles utilizamos esas licencias (o nos permitimos, mejor dicho) para bromear y sacarle punta a ciertas cosas...


----------



## jprr

Avec le thon c'est difficile!
En plus beaucoup de noms de poissons appliqués à des hommes ont un sens très particulier qui ne conviendrait pas du tout au contexte.

Peut être le *bar* (róbalo/lubina) ... beau bar = bobard 
Mais surtout le *bar s'appelle aussi le loup* ... et salut mon beau loup / mon gros loup ... peut être un "piropo"


----------



## Gévy

Pas mal du tout ton loup, JPRR, 

Pour compléter je mettrais "mon loup de mer", comme en espagnol "bonito del norte". On voit immédiatement dans les 2 cas la référence au poisson.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> Pas mal du tout ton loup, JPRR,
> 
> Pour compléter je mettrais "mon loup de mer", comme en espagnol "bonito del norte". On voit immédiatement dans les 2 cas la référence au poisson.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Merci Gévy ... Oui elle est meilleure que la vaseuse avec le thon beau.
Je ne sais pas si je mettrais "de mer" : un loup de mer c'est d'abord et avant tout un marin, avant d'être un poisson.
En poussant le bouchon "mon loup-bar" ? 
Mon loup du nord ... le bar est un loup en méditerranée uniquement ... en Bretagne c'est un bar.
franchement... du coup, je ne sais pas si ça ne devient pas un peu confidentiel comme "vanne"
 éviter le barbeau et autres auxquels je faisait allusion


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Posiblemente diga una tontería, pero a lo mejor, para mantener el juego de palabras puedes decir "Allo, _belle de jour"_, que hace un juego de palabras con la película de Buñuel. Otra gran duda es si se le podría decir esto a un chico.

Bueno, si es una tontería me lo comentáis. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Tina.Irun

Con bel: "salut, bel espécimen du Nord"


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ant:

Antes de ser una referencia a la peli de Buñuel, sería una referencia a la novela de Joseph Kessel que la inspiró, o a la flor de este nombre que inspiró a Kessel. 

Para un chico resultaría raro, más aún cuando "belle de jour" quiere decir prostituta.

No me parece adecuado aquí. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Antpax

Gévy said:


> Hola Ant:
> 
> Antes de ser una referencia a la peli de Buñuel, sería una referencia a la novela de Joseph Kessel que la inspiró, o a la flor de este nombre que inspiró a Kessel.
> 
> Para un chico resultaría raro, más aún cuando "belle de jour" quiere decir prostituta.
> 
> No me parece adecuado aquí.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gracias Gévy. He aprendido dos cosas, que la peli estaba basada en un libro y que "belle de jour" significa prostitua, yo, en mi ignorancia , pensaba que el significado era el literal, "belleza de día" o "belleza mañanera".

Bueno, era una idea.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gonlezza

_beau_nite de mer (como la propuesta de Chaplec) ? ¿no serviría? ¿se entendería?
o, si no "mon beau loup-bar", ¿que sería mi guapo rodaballo?

Qué lío tengo ya. Se me ha quedado cara de merluza...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jprr:

C'est vrai que le loup de mer fait penser plutôt au vieux marin. On efface . 

Mais le jeu de mots loup-bar ne tient pas à l'oral et il faut qu'il soit détecté à l'oreille et immédiatement, puisqu'il s'agit d'un dialogue.

Je n'ose suggérer la morue... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Si se quiere hacer alusión a la prostitución y al pescado se habla de _lorette_, Ant .

Tenemos algunos peces que se prestan a juego de palabra pero no con la belleza exclusivamente pero es cuestión de adaptar lo que sigue en la frase.

- perche 
- omble chevalier 
- grande-gueule
- maquereau
- maigre...

Debe de haber otros.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> ...
> Mais le jeu de mots loup-bar ne tient pas à l'oral et il faut qu'il soit détecté à l'oreille et immédiatement, puisqu'il s'agit d'un dialogue.
> ...


Je n'y tenais pas plus que ça - juste au cas où c'est un roman qu'on lit - éventuellement avec le ton qui convient. C'est pour ça que j'avais mis un tiret ... en plus pour draguer (pêcher?) c'est pas forcément vendeur d'apostropher le type en le traitant de loubard... 
On peut gommer.


> Je n'ose suggérer la morue...


Non! pas après avoir refusé "belle de jour"  à notre ami antpax

Tal vez tengo que aclarar un poquito:
... 'Salut mon loup' ... será cómo decirle 'Hola cariño/guapo' y suena mucho (mucho!) a piropeo.

Que les parece 'Salut mon loup je te sers un verre au bar' ? Bof bof


----------



## gonlezza

jprr said:


> Je n'y tenais pas plus que ça - juste au cas où c'est un roman qu'on lit - éventuellement avec le ton qui convient. C'est pour ça que j'avais mis un tiret ... en plus pour draguer (pêcher?) c'est pas forcément vendeur d'apostropher le type en le traitant de loubard...
> On peut gommer.
> Non! pas après avoir refusé "belle de jour"  à notre ami antpax
> 
> Tal vez tengo que aclarar un poquito:
> ... 'Salut mon loup' ... será cómo decirle 'Hola cariño/guapo' y suena mucho (mucho!) a piropeo.
> 
> Que les parece 'Salut mon loup je te sers un verre au bar' ? Bof bof


 
Dios mío, os juro que me he perdido hace ya mucho rato 
(Cintya: ¡no tiene nada que ver con la prostitución!.
jprr:"Salut mon beau loup" = Hola, guapo rodaballo????


----------



## jprr

gonlezza said:


> Dios mío, os juro que me he perdido hace ya mucho rato
> (Cintya: ¡no tiene nada que ver con la prostitución!.
> jprr:"Salut mon beau loup" = Hola, guapo rodaballo????


Bonjour gonlezza,

J'ai essayé de garder le jeu de mots,tel que tu nous l'a expliqué, simplement en changeant de poisson.
donc double sens de "loup" d'une part c'est un poisson, d'autre part c'est un mot gentil et un peu provocateur du genre  "chéri"
"Salut mon beau loup"  = 1)   Hola, guapo rodaballo
2) Hola, guapo querido/ de mi corazón


----------



## yserien

Y por qué no mon beau loup, loup,loup, no rodaballo, ni lubinas.?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, el juego de palabras de Jprr con "loup" es válido, puedes usarlo, Gonlezza, sin temor alguno.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonlezza

jprr said:


> Bonjour gonlezza,
> 
> J'ai essayé de garder le jeu de mots,tel que tu nous l'a expliqué, simplement en changeant de poisson.
> donc double sens de "loup" d'une part c'est un poisson, d'autre part c'est un mot gentil et un peu provocateur du genre "chéri"
> "Salut mon beau loup" = 1) Hola, guapo rodaballo
> 2) Hola, guapo querido/ de mi corazón


 
Vale, es perfecto, sólo es que dudaba en si tenía que poner "beau". Claro que quería ese juego de palabras. 
Merci, beaucoup !


----------



## Loredon

Excusez-moi, je viens d'envoyer mon  message, et je viens juste de lire toutes les explications...., mais j'avoue que je ne saisis pas bien, et reste sur ma faim!
Est-ce-que çette expression à seulement une référence à la drague ou non ??
Merci pour vos réponses!
Loredon


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Loredon said:


> Est-ce-que çette expression à seulement une référence à la drague ou non ??
> ¡


Seul le contexte complet, que nous n'avons pas, peut répondre à ta question.
En général _bonito del norte_ n'est pas une expression de drage et je ne suis même pas sûre que cette serveuse prétende draguer le client, il ne s'agit peut-être que d'un appéllatif affectueux ou blagueur, de connivence.

Seule gonlezza peut répondre.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Al menos en mi región, se utiliza mucho "_bonito_" (al igual que guapo/guapa) sin ninguna connotación especial ni relación alguna con el físico del interlocutor. 

Yo lo veo más como un simple juego de palabras habitual en España (y, para mi gusto, bastante _éculé_).

¿Qué tal estás bonito...... del norte?

Más o menos la misma "gracia" que decir en francés:

_Bonjour Jean .... bon de bayonne._

_Salut, Luce .... ifer._


----------



## Loredon

Bonjour et merci à toutes les deux pour vos explications!
Cette expression me fait penser en espagnol à:<< ¡hola guapo!
¿que tal ?
Un peu, comme si nous disions:<< Salut beau gosse comment va!? 
Je me trompe?
Une exéllente journée à vous deux et à très bientôt!
Loredon

¿


----------



## Athos de Tracia

A ver si no me lío con la explicación.

El “juego” está entre bonito (adjetivo = guapo/lindo/precioso pero también como indicaba Cintia&Martine un apelativo cariñoso, sin más) y bonito ... del norte (sustantivo = atún).

Algo parecido que se podría dar en francés (con algo de imaginación )

Bonjour mon petit lapin …. de garenne

Salut mon petit chou  … à la crème/de Bruxelles.

Comment vas-tu mon petit loup ... de Poméranie?


----------

